# Conexión TV Samsung LE40C530F1W a altavoces YAMAHA NS-333



## JaviMerino93 (Abr 3, 2017)

Buenas grupo!

Me presento, soy Javi, y soy nuevo en este foro.

Os escribo porque tengo un problemilla, a ver si podéis ayudarme.

Tengo unos altavoces YAMAHA NS-333 bastante nuevos pero huérfanos de cadena de música, y me gustaría usarlos como salida de audio de una TV, para ver pelis y demás cosas, pero parece que la cosa no es sencilla.

He estado rebuscando por Internet durante bastante tiempo y lo máximo que he conseguido es saber que tengo que hacer los siguientes pasos (de los cuales ni siquiera estoy seguro):

*1- Comprar un amplificador del estilo al que os pongo como ejemplo:*
(Os tengo que poner el nombre así porque no me deja pegar links)
ONEU Amplificador Audio, Radio FM USB/SD/MMC Ranura para Tarjeta 2 Canales Clase-T Hi-Fi Estéreo Digital Amp Amplificadors para Coche Casa Motos con Control Remoto

*2- Conectar la TV al amplificador, ya sea:*

Mediante cables RCA
Usando la salida de audio óptica de la TV y convirtiéndola a RCA con un conversor

*3- Conectar los altavoces al amplificador*

Sabiendo estos pasos, fui a unos grandes almacenes a ver si me contaban lo mismo, y ya de paso a comprar el amplificador, pero la respuesta de ellos fue que no se puede conectar la TV a unos altavoces externos si no es mediante una minicadena o algo del estilo. Me dejaron estupefacto, la verdad.

También he leído algo de que si no coincide la potencia del amplificador con la de los altavoces pueden llegar a romperse rápidamente.

Espero que podáis ayudarme con esto, porque me daría mucha pena no poder usar unos altavoces 100% nuevos y de buena calidad.

Muchas gracias por adelantado!!

Saludos!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 3, 2017)

Leé *esto*. La parte que te interesa está al final del artículo, donde dice como conectar el amplificador al TV. Asegurate que tu ampli tenga control de volumen, por que la *salida digital de la TV no tiene control de volumen* y siempre está al máximo.


----------



## JaviMerino93 (Abr 3, 2017)

Muchas gracias por la rápida y buena contestación!!

Una única duda, ¿con el amplificador que yo propongo se podría realizar este proceso (20€) o necesitaría uno de mejor calidad (60/70€)?

Gracias de nuevo.

Javier


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Abr 3, 2017)

Buenas, el amplificador mencionado es de 15w y los altavoces de 60w?.
Seguramente el amplificador sufriría y con el tiempo se dañaría.

En la tienda te aconsejan una minicadena o algo así (quizás no supieron entenderte), por que necesitas amplificar la salida de audio del tv, mediante amplificador o minicadena, para conectar los altavoces (ya lo habías visto). 
Por lo tanto necesitas un amplificador de mas potencia, de acuerdo con la potencia (w) de los altavoces.
Con estos datos puedes volver a preguntar en el centro u otra tienda especializada y preguntar:
 ¿Para unos altavoces de tantos watios que amplificador tenéis?
El amplificador no puede exceder los watios de los altavoces, por que quemaría los altavoces y posíblemente se quemaría el propio aparato.
Tampoco puede ser de una potencia muy inferior, pues no podría con los altavoces y se quemaría, pudiendo dañar también los altavoces.
Recapitulando, hace falta un ampli de potencia similar a la de los altavoces y nunca mayor.
Y también se debe tener en cuenta la impedancia de los altavoces  (Ω).

Saludos.


----------



## JaviMerino93 (Abr 4, 2017)

Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> Buenas, el amplificador mencionado es de 15w y los altavoces de 60w?.
> Seguramente el amplificador sufriría y con el tiempo se dañaría.
> 
> En la tienda te aconsejan una minicadena o algo así (quizás no supieron entenderte), por que necesitas amplificar la salida de audio del tv, mediante amplificador o minicadena, para conectar los altavoces (ya lo habías visto).
> ...



Perfecto!! Muchas gracias por la contestación!

La verdad es que no sabía que tenían que coincidir los watios. Vamos, que seguramente la habría liado.

Ahora ya con estos datos buscaré de una forma mucho más precisa.

Muchas gracias de nuevo!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 4, 2017)

Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> Buenas, el amplificador mencionado es de 15w y los altavoces de 60w?.
> Seguramente el amplificador sufriría y con el tiempo se dañaría.


Naaaaaaa..... no pasa nada!!!!
Por que va a sufrir el amplificador?? En la medida que la impedancia de los baffles sea la adecuada para el amplificador, todo va a la perfección. Lo peor que puede pasar es que tengas un volumen bajo por la sensibilidad de los parlantes (cosa que desconocemos con los datos que has dado), pero no va a pasar nada malo...


----------

